
Ask HN: How to Start a Lead Generation Business for IT Case Studies? - technobook
I know what Lead Generation is, but the problem is, I have no good idea of how I can execute my plans?<p>Like:
1. what should be the initial size of my website (number of pages)
2. what sort of content should I add in my websites (full promotional &#x2F; sales copy type content OR a professionally written website copy?)
2. how should I manage leads? (which lead is qualified and which is junk)
3. how to find buyers for my leads?
======
sharemywin
Lot depends on how much an IT Case Study costs?

